# Steak Pie?



## fimm (24 Mar 2014)

Is it usual for the person with the slowest time in a Time Trial to be awarded a Steak Pie prize, or is this some local peculiarity?
If anyone has come across it, is the implication that the rider has consumed too many pies, or something else? I'm not sure that I'm amused...


----------



## oldroadman (24 Mar 2014)

Certainly peculiar, and probably local. The question really is, why? Maybe someone is a supplier and gives a few away?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2014)

fimm said:


> Is it usual for the person with the slowest time in a Time Trial to be awarded a Steak Pie prize, or is this some local peculiarity?
> If anyone has come across it, is the implication that the rider has consumed too many pies, or something else? I'm not sure that I'm amused...


It would incentivise me to come last.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2014)

Let me know where it is and I'll be sure to enter next year!
I have my first TTs of the year this week coming so I'm hoping they are as generous with their lantern rouge awards.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2014)

Probably just a booby prize/joke! Like giving a bag of Haribo to whoever comes last in a pub quiz.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Mar 2014)

Guessing its this one lol

http://www.westlothianclarion.co.uk/langwhang.html


----------



## fimm (28 Mar 2014)

That's the one, @JoeyB. Sadly, I don't have a real steak pie to show for my efforts. The person who persuaded me & my boyfriend to enter in the first place was going to try and find out why steak pie but she's not got back to us yet - I was holding off replying until she did... anyway.
@Marmion (& others) are lanterne rouge awards common in TTs then? That was my first official one (I have done some informal 10s that the triathlon club run, so I'm not completely unused to the idea).


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Mar 2014)

Steak pie is the food of champions ! Sustained me on many a 50 mile hike or bike ride.


----------



## Ern1e (28 Mar 2014)

Ok so I take it you came last and got a steak pie ? how bl**dy good is that ! Now that would be me being last every time lol, but hang on what doe's the winner get ? because if it where a steak and kidney pudding well now that just might change things a tad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Probably just a booby prize/joke! Like giving a bag of Haribo to whoever comes last in a pub quiz.



Yes, I reckon it's something that has crept in as a recognition of the last rider.
In post-war Giri d'Italia the "black jersey" (for lantern rouge) was keenly contested, to the extent it was eventually removed; the "winners" of the black jersey became famous and earned good money, much more than the "also rans".

So celebrate your steak pie.


----------



## vernon (27 Apr 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It would incentivise me to come last.



You wouldn't stand a chance with me in the field.


----------



## vernon (28 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Can you track stand?


 
Yes with stabilisers.


----------



## vernon (28 Apr 2014)

I abandon honour when pies are involved.


----------

